# hunt camper heater



## westgaDAWGFAN (Feb 18, 2015)

looking for ideas on a heater for hunt camper, do not have electricity and do not want to run generator all night. would prefer something that will have ajustments on temp, not just high or low. any suggestions? Thanks,


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Feb 18, 2015)

I did an internet search earlier this year looking at heaters for my shooting house. I did not find anything that would work any better than the Coleman catalytic heaters with 1 lb propane bottles that I use now. My stand is drafty so I put 2 heaters near my feet. They won't make a camper cozy warm but they would be better than nothing.
When I was googling catalytic heaters I saw some heaters that could be mounted on a wall and could be connected to a 20 lb propane bottle outside the camper.
Be careful with any heater in a closed space. I have  always  been comfortable with catalytic heaters be cause they don't create any carbon monoxide. Always crack a window to make sure the heater does not use up the oxygen or raise the carbon dioxide level. Also put a carbon monoxide alarm in the camper.


----------



## westgaDAWGFAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'll check into that. Gonna miss my other camper ,had a 28 foot that had furnace with thermastat but got rid of it just not the kind to leave at hunt camp year round.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 19, 2015)

I use a Procom propane heater wall mounted in my 24 ft. camper. Its a blue flame model. Has adjustable settings (never turn it up to more than the number 2 setting), it heats my camper really well. Also has a Oxygen depletion sensor. Here is a radiant heat model from Procom.

http://www.amazon.com/ProCom-Vent-F...4348370&sr=1-3&keywords=procom+propane+heater


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 19, 2015)

The Buddy Heater-available at Lowes, Home Depot, etc... works great-you can use the 1pound cylinders or get the extra hose and run it off a regular gas cylinder-that is the best way to go as it runs a lot longer.  Check it out !


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 19, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> The Buddy Heater-available at Lowes, Home Depot, etc... works great-you can use the 1pound cylinders or get the extra hose and run it off a regular gas cylinder-that is the best way to go as it runs a lot longer.  Check it out !



I agree with this


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 19, 2015)

Another plus of the Big Buddy heater is it has an Oxygen sensor and a tip over turn off.  Both great safety features.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 19, 2015)

*Yes !*



MudDucker said:


> Another plus of the Big Buddy heater is it has an Oxygen sensor and a tip over turn off.  Both great safety features.



Yes-you are exactly right !


----------



## 660griz (Feb 19, 2015)

I use the Buddy heater. It does work great. However, no thermostat control on mine. Just low and high.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 19, 2015)

If you go with the buddy heater I would suggest the smaller model that is either 4000 or 9000 btu.  The big buddy would be way too much heat at 18000 for a camper IMO


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 19, 2015)

Been using Coleman catalytic heaters for
years...with 1lb bottles or long hose to a
bulk tank for longer run times....


----------



## hold em hook (Feb 19, 2015)

How long will one of the smaller buddy heaters run off of the 1 lb propane cylinders?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 19, 2015)

hold em hook said:


> How long will one of the smaller buddy heaters run off of the 1 lb propane cylinders?



I have one of the 4000/9000 buddy heaters.  It will run about 5-6 hours on the lower setting on a 1 lb. cylinder.  Also if you leave the pilot light running for long periods it will empty the little cylinders too.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have been using my buddy heater for 7 seasons now with no problems. Most nights I just run the pilot light and have never run it on high as low does the job on cold nights just fine. I bought the 6 foot gas line for it and run it off of a 20# gas grill propane bottle.


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 20, 2015)

Milkman said:


> If you go with the buddy heater I would suggest the smaller model that is either 4000 or 9000 btu.  The big buddy would be way too much heat at 18000 for a camper IMO



Yep, the big one would run your butt out of there on low.  The Mr. Buddy Portable that is 9,000 BTU is perfect for what you are looking for.  

Read my post in the attached link about using a 20 gallon tank with the little heater.  Personal experience and it could save you some headache.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9320225&highlight=portable+propane#post9320225


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 20, 2015)

Hunt&Fish said:


> I did an internet search earlier this year looking at heaters for my shooting house. I did not find anything that would work any better than the Coleman catalytic heaters with 1 lb propane bottles that I use now. My stand is drafty so I put 2 heaters near my feet. They won't make a camper cozy warm but they would be better than nothing.
> When I was googling catalytic heaters I saw some heaters that could be mounted on a wall and could be connected to a 20 lb propane bottle outside the camper.
> Be careful with any heater in a closed space. I have  always  been comfortable with catalytic heaters be cause they don't create any carbon monoxide. Always crack a window to make sure the heater does not use up the oxygen or raise the carbon dioxide level. Also put a carbon monoxide alarm in the camper.



I researched the catalytic heaters back when I was planning on buying an RV. Most people were installing catalytic wall heaters.  They produce very little carbon dioxide. They will deplete the oxygen in the camper. Most have a low oxygen sensor. 
I would do as you suggest and install a carbon dioxide alarm as well. Better safe than sorry. 
We had a portable Coleman catalytic heater growing up that we used in our pop-up. I doubt we had to worry about oxygen depletion but without a thermostat it would get too hot in the camper.

I'm not even sure what a catalytic heater is. Here is a link talking about using them in RV's;

http://rv-roadtrips.thefuntimesguide.com/2012/02/catalytic-heaters.php


----------



## akaGoldminer (Mar 30, 2015)

Google Tiny Tot marine wood stoves. They are pricey, but very cool.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

These guys got u covered


----------



## riprap (Apr 2, 2015)

I know what you mean about wanting a thermostat. My mr buddy does a great job but I wish it had a thermostat. You can find some inexpensive small wall mount units at Northern tool, but they say they require a 100lb tank. Not sure why.


----------



## westgaDAWGFAN (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes I have seen those riprap, that was my delima on those why say it requires 100# bottle. Have a few ideas now, just not sure which way I will go, have a few months to figure it out. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 2, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> The Buddy Heater-available at Lowes, Home Depot, etc... works great-you can use the 1pound cylinders or get the extra hose and run it off a regular gas cylinder-that is the best way to go as it runs a lot longer.  Check it out !




Yep...Me too.....My coleman heater
has adjustable temp knob.....Long
hoses allow you to run it off 20lb tank.....


----------

